# xerox/nwwia Ordner löschen?



## RX Queen (29. Mai 2004)

Jo Hallo!

Ich hab hier mal'ne ganz bescheidene Frage:
Wie bitte kriegt man den blöden, nutzlosen xerox-Ordner aus dem Programm Verzeichnis gelöscht? Hab gerade schon'n bisschen dazu gegoogelt, aber leider nichts Hilfreiches gefunden. Vielleicht weiss hier einer von euch'ne Lösung (bitte, bitte..... )

Adieu,
RX


----------



## fossib (2. Juni 2004)

Hi RXQueen

was für eine Fehlermeldung hast Du beim löschversuch?
ist der Ordner schreibgeschützt
gruß  fossib


----------



## The Lost Soul (4. Juni 2004)

hi all , 
wollte mich mal hier dranhängen, denn auch ich wollte diesen wirklichen nutzlosen Ordner loswerden.. Eine auftretende "Fehler"meldung lautet wie üblich 
die Datei xxx ( in dem Fall ) nwwia "kann nicht gelöscht werden, die Datei wird von einer anderen Person oder einem Programm verwendet."

wäre schön, wenn uns jemand weiterhelfen könnte

Gruß 

The Lost Soul


----------



## fossib (10. Juni 2004)

Hi

anscheinend werden Die Dateien noch gebraucht, 
wenn er sagt, daß die Datei wird von einer anderen Person oder einem Programm verwendet werden.

ES wäre auch nett zu erfahren welche BS Ihr verwendet (auch für zukünftige Anfragen, erleichtert extrem euch zu helfen)

Ordner die in Programme liegen gehören meißt zu einer Installierten Software.
Da einfach rumzulöschen kann ganz schön ins Auge gehen -  Die Programme lassen sich nicht mehr ausführen bzw nicht mehr Deinstallieren
Die Ordner werden meißt beim Deinstallieren (Start -> Einstellungen -> Systemsteuerung -> Software) der betreffenden Programmen mit gelöscht

Nvidia hört sich nach Grafikkarten Software an
Xerox dürfte DruckerSoftware sein (wenn Ihr einen Xerox Drucker habt, und Ihn weiterbenutzen wollt, würde ich diesen Ordner nicht löschen). kann auch noch von einen alten Drucker stammen, dann den Betreffenden Drucker und die Software Deinstallieren

gruß fossib


----------



## The Lost Soul (11. Juni 2004)

@ fossib - nunja danke Dir für den Hilfeveersuch - 
jedoch möchte ich anmerken, dass meines Wissens nach diese nwwia  - Datei
aber auch rein garnichts mit  einer Grafikkartensoftware von NVDIA zu tun hat. ( allein dies wär eja schon Blödsinn - wenn ich einen anderen Grafikchip benutze .. )
Ich werde sehr bald mal all meine PCGH Zeitschriften durchwühlen - denn kann ich mich daran erinnern, dass ich dort schon mal eine Lösung zum entfernen dieses wirklich nutzlosen Ordners  gelesen habe. 

Sobald ich etwas finde, werde ich die Antworten hier posten - 

Auf bald 

The Lost Soul


----------



## TobGod (11. Juni 2004)

Ähm also dieser Xerox Ordner ist irgendein komischer Ordner von WinXP. Ich habe ihn auch immer wieder drauf wenn ich formatiert habe. Ich lösche ihn einfach immer im abgesicherten Modus ( F8 beim boot ). Also Inhalt hat der Ordner auf alle Fälle nicht ( aber guckt lieber nochmal nach, falls ich mich irre, also auch versteckte dateien einblenden machen und schauen ob was drin ist ). Nach dem löschen kam keine Fehlermeldung, nichts. Vielleicht ist der Ordner auch nur ein Überbleibsel der WinXP Installation ? Wenn ich hier Quatsch erzähle klärt mich auf


----------



## Nuker (5. März 2010)

Man kann den Ordner mit dem kleinen Tool "Unlocker" (google) Freigeben und dann einfach löschen. 
Der Ordner hat keinerlei Funktion also kein Sorge, das System wird dadurch nicht verhauen.

Gruß


----------

